# 63650-51   or 63650-50   urgent



## kkubisz (Feb 16, 2010)

Need to clear something up with dr.  Do we do bilateral (mod50) or multi (mod51) when billing dual lead procedure... I was told correct coding is 63650,63560-51,95972,l8680,l9900
please advise asap, so may get back to work....


----------



## marvelh (Feb 16, 2010)

Per Medicare Physician Fee Schedule, 63650 can not be billed as bilateral.  It carries a "0" bilateral status indicator.  Per CPT Assistant, additional arrays inserted would be reported with 51 modifier.


----------

